# London Open 2017 [8th-9th July]



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Feb 4, 2017)

Registration has opened on the WCA website here.

More info and payment available on the UKCA Website here

London Open 2017 will be held at The Hilton, Canary Wharf, london


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 4, 2017)

Gonna try to go this one!


----------



## kid who cubes (Feb 4, 2017)

Feliks is going so I'm also.


----------



## TDM (Feb 4, 2017)

kid who cubes said:


> Feliks is going so I'm also.


Well this is gonna fill up quickly


----------



## 2x3x4Cubes.com (Feb 4, 2017)

TDM said:


> Well this is gonna fill up quickly



Yeah! there's already 110 competitors and it's only been open for 3 days!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 7, 2017)

Nice, I'm very sure I'll be going!

If anyone (preferably that I've been to comps with before) wants to go, but doesn't want to spend a fortune on a London hotel, I should have some space at my home if a few people want to crash there and take the train with me both mornings. It's roughly around a £10 return journey from where I live (AKA, cheaper than a hotel, no doubt.) Send me a PM if interested.


----------



## shadowslice e (Feb 7, 2017)

When will the schedule be released?


----------



## Kit Clement (Feb 7, 2017)

Bummed there's no FMC, but should be fun for a first European comp.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Feb 7, 2017)

Kit Clement said:


> Bummed there's no FMC, but should be fun for a first European comp.


Can't wait to meet you (and a lot of other international cubers) there + at worlds!


----------



## Robert-Y (Feb 12, 2017)

~20 places left! Better hurry up and register


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Feb 18, 2017)

I'm going! Even if I was the 180th person to register [emoji5]


----------



## Thecuberrr (Feb 22, 2017)

I'm going


----------



## Noseypoos (Feb 23, 2017)

I'm going


----------



## Genius4Jesus (Feb 24, 2017)

I'm coming. Going to be my first comp outside North America


----------



## BABCGA (Mar 21, 2017)

Im going, my 4th comp. I'm competing in everything apart from 3BLD. So exited! I'm gonna try and get sub-15 for it.


----------



## Logiqx (Jul 2, 2017)

Please can you remove me from 6x6x6, 7x7x7 and clock.

Thanks!


----------



## BillyRain (Jul 3, 2017)

Oddly inactive thread for such a huge comp


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 3, 2017)

BillyRain said:


> Oddly inactive thread for such a huge comp


The forums in general have been pretty slow in recent months. At least the competition area. I don't think it's a case of nobody being excited. I am, anyway.


----------



## Rubix Cubix (Jul 10, 2017)

Another good competition by the UKCA team, got pb's in most events and was nice to some of the top cubers there as well. No surprise that Feliks won though


----------



## Ollie (Jul 10, 2017)

One of my favorite comps of all time, thank you 

Also, if anyone took home an extra Moyu Weilong GTS V2 (normal scheme, not lubed, no logo) then it might be mine. *It was left on the organisers table and is my only 3x3x3 to practice with for WC2017*, so please check.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jul 10, 2017)

Guys, you mentioned in the post comp email that the AUGUST bank holiday competition will take place around the 26th-27th of July, heh.

Anyway, I really wasn't pleased with my results, especially on Sunday (3x3 and 5x5 were the only events I really practiced for). My 3x3 average was at least 5 seconds slower than what I have been consistently averaging at home, and not having a single sub-30 solve was especially demoralising. 5x5 was even worse, both solves were almost a whole minute slower than usual for me, and I made so many looooong pauses. The biggest reason was perhaps that I hadn't had much sleep since Thursday. Additionally, this is my first comp where the lighting was a real hindrance to me. The venue was fancy, but the poor lighting definitely was not optimal for a comp setting.

On the bright side, I had a really lovely time meeting foreign cubers from all over! Hopefully I didn't make a bad first impression due to my grumpy tiredness. Looking forward to to seeing you again in Paris!


----------



## 04mucklowd (Jul 16, 2017)

Thanks for a great comp guys, sorry I could only stay for the Saturday. It was good to have a catch up with some of the guys and meet some new people. Amazing how things have changed!
No doubt ill try to make another one in due course


----------

